# Mynah Birds - are they ever available in UK



## Shadowz

Just wondering - Im originally from denmark and when I was a child they were really common over there and most garden centres would have a talking Mynah birds.
I have always wanted one myself but to be honest I have not seen any for the last 10-12 yrs or so.
Are they "normal" in the uk or are they not really the kind of bird you find over here ?
Also does anyone have one ? 
Any info would be greatfully received ( even if its dont do it LOL ) 

Thank you


----------



## Athravan

I have seen them around the £400-600 mark for youngsters. Recently saw an adult sexed pair for £1k.


----------



## Pimperella

My god how prices have changed in the last 18 years!
When I worked in a petshop in Ramsbottom at 14 years old, Mynah birds (Greater Hills) were £150 each. I hated having to clean them out, it was always my job. Having to take the cage out back and scrub it all down.

But they were only £150 each. And at the time we would see many in the local paper for £60 when people wanted to get rid because of the smell (Fruit and insect diet makes lovely poo! lol)

You barely see any nowadays tho, I haven't seen one in a petshop for many many years now. And I haven't seen any advertised either. Nor any going through at Auction, which was common place 18 years ago.


----------



## jaykickboxer

i think these things used to be common but dont seem to see them anymore.


----------



## sophs87

No i was looking for one for my grandma a while ago, but couldnt find one for love nor money


----------



## Athravan

www.birdtrek.co.uk there are some on there recently listed


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

A pet shop near me had a couple in a few months ago, I'm not a bird person though so didn't take much notice past 'oh look! birdie!!' so have no idea on the price, sorry.


----------



## jaykickboxer

gotta say just looks like a crow to me albiet they talk tho


----------



## carlycharlie

jaykickboxer said:


> gotta say just looks like a crow to me albiet they talk tho


Crows talk too :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shadowz

Thanks the ones listed on birdtrek is bali mynah's ( the white birds )
the ones im talking about and intrested in is the black greater hill Mynah's
Sounds like they are becoming quite hard to get.
I know an import ban was placed on them in the US but dont know what other countries are like. 
They are certainly one of those special childhood memories I have.


----------



## Athravan

Hmm, in that case, have you tried www.birdtrader.co.uk ?


----------



## Myjb23

There is one for sale on bird trader for £650.


----------



## spider_duck

I remember my local petshop having a resident mynah bird when I was young, when people walked past he used to say "How much money have you got then?" :lol2:


----------



## tokay

yup they cost a ton these days , i had one back in the early 90's called jack , he cost me £200 back then 
here he is  :flrt:
























best talkers imo perfect human sounding voices  just dont let learn how to whistle or screech as there soo LOUD! :lol2:


----------



## tokay

jaykickboxer said:


> gotta say just looks like a crow to me albiet they talk tho


there better than crows! :lol2:
also crows and most if not all corvids can talk 
ps mynahs are not related to crows there close relatives are starlings...which can talk too


----------



## fenwoman

I think they went out of favour because of their very smelly projectile diarrhoeah.


----------



## Athravan

I have a fruit eating softbill and it is a bit worse than a parrot, I don't know how bad a Mynah is but at least on the upside it's extra moist so easily wiped clean if you keep on top of it!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Only messing bout the crow thing im just personaly not a parrot man my house is no where near big enough to avoid tge noise my dogs snorings bad enough if I had something mimicing that on top of his snorring I'd have to be sleeping with ear plugs


----------



## tokay

Athravan said:


> I have a fruit eating softbill and it is a bit worse than a parrot, I don't know how bad a Mynah is but at least on the upside it's extra moist so easily wiped clean if you keep on top of it!


yeh you nailed that one on the head, mynahs are pretty loose , but its soft and moist so just keeping on top of it will sort all cleaning problems out easily
i found that mixing crickets , wax worms , mealworm etc with his main diet seemed to firm his mess up abit


----------



## tokay

jaykickboxer said:


> Only messing bout the crow thing im just personaly not a parrot man my house is no where near big enough to avoid tge noise my dogs snorings bad enough if I had something mimicing that on top of his snorring I'd have to be sleeping with ear plugs


lol my african grey copies my dogs bark off to tee lol


----------



## tokay

fenwoman said:


> I think they went out of favour because of their very smelly projectile diarrhoeah.


:lol2: oh the fun i had with jack, he was quite a good aim too! :lol2:


----------



## Bassy1019

For the person who owns jack the mynah bird, that is a java hill mynah not a greater hill. I no I have bred these birds a few years ago, used to sell youngsters for bout 300 each, now they fetch twice that. Java hills are better talkers than greaters, bigger birds as well, used to have a lot of fun with mine, to bring up the chicks u need a lot of livefood, was costing me 20 pound a week, that's not including the bucket loads of grasshoppers I used to catch, lol


----------



## deerhound

Preloved | pair greater hill mynah birds for sale in Wigan, Greater Manchester, UK


----------



## adamntitch

deerhound said:


> Preloved | pair greater hill mynah birds for sale in Wigan, Greater Manchester, UK


theres for sale in appleton exotics ad stay well clear there on there site for sale altho it says £1000 on the site


----------



## tokay

Bassy1019 said:


> For the person who owns jack the mynah bird, that is a java hill mynah not a greater hill. I no I have bred these birds a few years ago, used to sell youngsters for bout 300 each, now they fetch twice that. Java hills are better talkers than greaters, bigger birds as well, used to have a lot of fun with mine, to bring up the chicks u need a lot of livefood, was costing me 20 pound a week, that's not including the bucket loads of grasshoppers I used to catch, lol


cheers dude was always told it was a greater by everyone who saw him , is the difference in the wattles and overall size then?


----------



## Bassy1019

Java is bigger and wattles r longer and bigger, 100% u had a java. Also louder birds


----------



## tokay

Bassy1019 said:


> Java is bigger and wattles r longer and bigger, 100% u had a java. Also louder birds


defiantly a java i had then :lol2:


----------

